# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Which pill do you take?

## Member11

You can only pick one.

----------


## Chantellabella

Definitely the pink pill. That would so come in handy for me. 

You piss me off? Boom! I'm a pissed off tiger. 

I'm tired of working? Take pill. Become a cat lying upside down in a sunbeam while my owner is out working to feed and house me.

----------


## Otherside

I'm gonna have to go Green Pill. damn, that sounds cool.

----------


## toaster little

The Grey Pill for me.

----------


## L

Yellow, I could find out what people really think of me

----------


## Koalafan

Gimme a box full of those grey pills please  :Tongue:  lol

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

The others are tempting but I'm gonna have to go with the green pill. Can't tell you how many times I've wished I could escape a moment/situation. And flying? Fricken' awesome right? I'll take that. I know exactly where I'd go to get away from it all.

----------


## Chloe

Yellow or pink. 
I want to know what people think of me but I love animals and would love to be them for a short amount of time haha especially love to see what the two dogs I walk think of me

----------


## Kirsebaer

Green or pink for me. 
I think that the yellow and black pills could have a potentially devastating effect on my mental health. I'd definitely stay away from them.

----------


## Sagan

Oh going with green pill all the way! I used to fly, loved the hell out of it.. But can't anymore. So Yes I need this pill.  ::):

----------


## orb

Green then pink.

better make sure one has a reliable timepiece if taking the green pill...otherwise potentially splat worthy...

----------


## compulsive

Black pill please. Certainty will cancel out my OCD and probably cut anxiety in half as I already know what will happen. And i would try out things with the intention to do them but if I can see it wont end well then quit. Wait it will create a paradox wont it??

----------


## Otherside

> Black pill please. Certainty will cancel out my OCD and probably cut anxiety in half as I already know what will happen. And i would try out things with the intention to do them but if I can see it wont end well then quit. Wait it will create a paradox wont it??



I thought a paradox was when you went back in time to try and change something that had already happened, thus you the event that would have sent you back in time never happened in the first place...or something. 

Eh, I watch too much Doctor Who.  :Tongue: 

Regadlesss, I think you'd be safe using the black pill. No paradoxes.

----------


## Monotony

Pink

----------


## Brandihere

Green Pill. Flying sounds like so much fun hahaha

----------


## Hexagon

Pink. I could shapeshift into a cat and not worry about human interaction.

----------

